# Frog bass;)



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

So RnF and I have been trying to fish for quite a while now, and instead of it being a trip that involved trout rising to caddis flies, it involved fish rising to a bathtub rubber ducky. We started about 7 am got the flyrod snubbing from my friendly bass, so we had to get nasty with them. Spinnerbaits and the SUMO frog were on the fishy menu for the day. RnF went back to his spin / baitcasting days to hook up on the first few fish. The Mond Magic spinnerbait was the ticket for those fellas. He was very very accurate throwing that little bait to all the right spots.



















I was dead set on catching fish on my new sumo frog that I made some slight modifications to thanks to Zach at Fish Tech. Well, I guess it looked so good that the actual frogs out there couldn't resist it.










That could be a good thing or a bad thing. After working several areas, I realized that it was indeed a good thing. The main mod I made to the frog was to put a Gamakatsu EWG frog hook in to replace the owner hook that had a much more narrow hook gap. See for yourself to see if it worked


































RnF was throwing a frog shortly thereafter He had several fish BLOW UP his frog, but they didn't want to play for keeps (He was using the Owner hook). That frog will get the gama mod very soon.

The other hot bait was a nichols spinnerbait with a double willow blade (bluegill color)


















It was funny being out there throwing some serious hardware at fish, yet we were talking about tying flies etc. It was a very fun trip that ended with sore thumbs, many bass brought to hand, and many new ideas for the fly tying vise.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the Mountain Dew shirt man.

Wait....is that....your carrot?

"That frog will take your popper!"

How many "X" is that tippet?

Cool bucketmaws.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Love the Mountain Dew shirt man.
> 
> Wait....is that....your carrot?
> 
> ...


Carrot on Carrot man One is orange, one is not. I will only shoot pics of one of them.

The X sysem is out of the equation because it would be like 1,000,000X tippet. It's really 50 lb. braid. It's the same diameter as 12 pound mono.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Cheech... man you make me jealous!! 

Nice report! Keep'em coming!

You should try this little puppy on that stockpile of Bass!
[attachment=0:8f25oga7]YBF02.jpg[/attachment:8f25oga7]
Called a YUM Buzz Frog


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Cheech... man you make me jealous!!
> 
> Nice report! Keep'em coming!
> 
> ...


 :twisted: I use the Strike King Rage Tail Toad, and yes, they like those too. The Sumo works better with there isn't much wind chop and they need a slower presentation.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice bullfrog.

They are cannibals, especially the males.

Nice report.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Cheech... man you make me jealous!!
> 
> Nice report! Keep'em coming!
> 
> ...


I was using that but just a different color scheme. It was killing them, only thing is I couldn't hook into them. I think cheech sabotaged my hook set up, he didn't want to get out fished by a rookie. :mrgreen:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> Jitterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Cheech... man you make me jealous!!
> ...


What you don't know won't hurt you grasshoppa.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like fun. A guy emailed some pics of a "kicking frog" he tied. Made of spun deer hair. The 2 back legs were made of rabbit and some heavy mono line that was curved forward on both sides of the hook. The rabbit had a small hole poked in the 1/4" strip so the mono could be threaded through it. This created a spring action, so when the frog was stripped in, it would "kick". He claimed the bass would explode on it thinking they were trying to stun the frog before eating it? In his step by steps it took him about 30 minutes to make.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! 

I've always wanted to pick up a frog lure, but always pass them by. Next time I will.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Frog legs for dinner!!!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

The SUMO is pretty sweet.

I'm a huge fan of SCUM frogs because they are so weedless. The hardest part about them is waiting a second to make sure the fish has firmly got the hook in its mouth before you set the hook. There are some reservoirs in southeast Idaho that have some nice fish and Scum Frogs are one of the tickets....


----------

